# Die Phantoms, Nazjatar suchen..........



## Düsterklinge (8. Juni 2008)

Raidbegeisterte Spieler Nazjatar´s,

die altehrwürde Gilde Phântôms (Allianz) sucht Verstärkung, um ihren Raidstamm aufzustocken.

Wir sind eine der am längsten bestehenden Gilden Nazjatar´s und halten somit seit über 2 Jahren einen Stammplatz für Raidbegeisterte Spieler.

Um unsere Raids trotz des Sommerlochs weiterhin zu sichern, suchen wir aktive Mitglieder.

Genaueres zu den Gesuchten Klassen, auf unserer Homepage unter:

*http://phantoms.6x.to*


Zurzeit stehen wir FDS 3/4 und SSC 5/6.
Wir zeichnen uns besonders dadurch aus, dass wir eine sehr gute Stimmung im Raid haben, selbst wenn sich manchmal die Bosse etwas wehren.

Du solltest dich aktiv an den Raids beteiligen und darauf einstellen, dir mit uns an einem neuen Boss die Zähne auszubeißen, bis dieser liegt.

Selbständiges Vorbereiten auf Raids, so wie ein gewisses Maß an Disziplin, sollte für dich selbstverständlich sein.


Wenn dies für dich nach einer interessanten Gilde klingt, bewerbe dich in unserem Forum oder sprich Ingame Kriegdich, Sanctorius, Mareil oder Düsterklinge an.


----------



## Düsterklinge (12. Juni 2008)

/push


----------



## Düsterklinge (22. August 2008)

/push


----------

